# Cruising/sailing with musical instruments... ?



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

....


----------



## BostonSailor (Sep 14, 2010)

Harmonica could be great!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Chris,

The major problem is finding a safe, secure location to store the equipment. In my case, I'll be hauling an arranger keyboard, stand, console, seat, amp and a cart to transport the gear up the dock to the venue where I'll be performing. The equipment will likely fill half of the quarter-berth, but that's the least of the problem. 

Salt air and moisture is deadly for most musical equipment, especially acoustic guitars. The only protection is the cases the gear is stored in, and of course if they are made of laminated wood, a good coating of highly polished wax should be applied after each use. My keyboard case is not air tight, which is the way it should be, but most guitar cases, especially hard cases, can be utilized to store a guitar in relative safety. The electronic gear, which is what all of my equipment consists of, is very susceptible to the marine environment and every possible precaution must be taken to prevent its untimely demise.

Gary


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

5 string clawhammer banjo ... using Nylgut strings that dont corrode in salt air as does 'wire'. 
Wife always takes her fiddle. 

Plenty of jammin' when travelling if youre looking for some. 

Bagpipe chanter .... I dont 'really' play the bagpipe but it helps when someone anchors on top of me ... temporarily anchors on top of me until I start 'practicing'. Better than a Honda generator to chase away too close anchorers. :-o

For any instrument simply spray "Boeshield" on any component that will corrode in salt air. 
Take the Guitar!!!!!


----------



## BostonSailor (Sep 14, 2010)

Taylor makes an awesome "travel guitar" which is nicer than my own real guitar !

http://www.taylorguitars.com/guitars/acoustic/series/baby-taylor


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Chris,

All my gear is in heavy-duty, padded, insulated, canvas cases. It will all be going on the boat with me October 1st. The beauty of an arranger keyboard is you have every instrument in the world in the keyboard and they really sound great. Essentially, with an arranger keyboard you are a one-man-orchestra. Here's a recording of one of the songs I recently performed. It was recorded during the performance, so it is unedited, therefore you get to hear my mistakes as well.

Gary 

Wonderful Tonight.mp3 - File Shared from Box - Free Online File Storage


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Ovation guitars will probably weather better than regular guitars. Still, the neck is made of wood and can warp. If you keep it in a quality case, humidity changes will be more gradual and help the guitar last longer.

If guitar is something you really want to play, get a cheap one. There's some brands out there that play relatively well and they're not solid wood so they're a bit more stable as far as warping goes. Let a good luthier run their hands over it to get the action right since a lot of the cheap guitars have five ft high action that's murder on the fingers. The one I use charges $40 to set one up right.

About the only thing I can think of that would be "marine proof" would be one of those plastic recorders. Who wants to play that though?

A banjo could last a bit, depending on what type of metal it's made of. You know metals and salt water don't usually mix. I have a banjo. It can be difficult to find music. 

Learn to read music if you're playing flute/piccolo. Much more music will be available to you.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Sublime said:


> *Learn to read music* if you're playing flute/piccolo. Much more music will be available to you.


It's on my list of stuff I plan to do while cruising and living aboard...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

African Drum

Ukulele

Tamborine

Majorocas

drumsticks

Egg shakers

Spoons.

The more we drink, the better we sound...


----------



## silverbeard (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess there isn't room on my boat for the drum kit but I've been thinking about taking the djembe. I have the same concerns about moisture affecting the drum head (it's goat skin) and the drum shell. It's made of thick oak but over time could still be affected. I would nodoubt have to find an isolated anchorage to play it.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

silverbeard said:


> I guess there isn't room on my boat for the drum kit but I've been thinking about taking the djembe. I have the same concerns about moisture affecting the drum head (it's goat skin) and the drum shell. It's made of thick oak but over time could still be affected. I would nodoubt have to find an isolated anchorage to play it.


I've had the djembe on the boat for 7 years, no problems in the tropics. Set it out in the sun once in awhile to dry things out. Have a nice spot by the mast (inside) that the drum tucks into nicely.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

On Lake Michigan, there's no worry with salt (or sharks!).

I bring along my guitar. Either the Fender Stratocaster or a full-size acoustic. Our boat's a 31 foot Catalina. 

If I bring along the Stratocaster, I also bring along a very small practice amp. 

The guitar shares the v-berth with me (my wife gets the aft berth cuz she's...well, she's kinda noisy when she sleeps). 

So, a guitar, two Siamese cats, a litter box, the usual travel bags and we're good to go.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

I always have a uke with me on the boat, although those that been subjected to my playing probably wish that I would wait until I'm singlehanding outside the 3 mile limit! I also have a Washburn Rover traveling guitar that some of my friends play when they're aboard.

When my kids were little I used to bring a bugle along for those early morning wake-ups. ;^)


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

I'll second the djembe suggestion. Doesn't have to be a big one. Also the egg shaker or a cabasa.

But, as far as a bomb proof melody instrument, look at an Irish whistle (sometimes called a penny whistle). Good ones are made of brass. Sometimes aluminum. Cheap ones out of tin can be had for 10 bucks or so. Great nautical tradition with these instruments and nothing is more beautiful on a foggy mooring than an Irish air floating on the air. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2004)

oh.... and as for guitars on board, the solution is garage sales. Find one for 20 bucks and throw it away if you ruin it..... but you probably won't for quite awhile. With little invested, you won't worry about it. No case, just throw it in the back of the wet locker! Rusty strings .... oh well. (gut strings on a classical guitar anyone?)


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Rainsong guitars are made completely of carbon fiber and are unaffected by humidity. They sound good too. They make a smaller model.

shortysub


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

Tree said:


> oh.... and as for guitars on board, the solution is garage sales. Find one for 20 bucks and throw it away if you ruin it..... but you probably won't for quite awhile. With little invested, you won't worry about it. No case, just throw it in the back of the wet locker! Rusty strings .... oh well. (gut strings on a classical guitar anyone?)


I agree. Doesn't have to be a garage sale (don't normally find guitars). When getting ready for a trip last summer, my wife picked up an excellent used, plywood topped (for stability and cheapness), 6 string acoustic guitar for $50 at a music store . It has surprisingly good sound, a very accurate and easy to play neck, and came with brand new strings!  We got it for a week long sailing trip, we used a garbage bag for a "case", which didn't take up much space. On an extremely small boat for two people for a week.

I keep it in the open air on a rack at home, easy to pick up and play for a few minutes, and I don't worry about it drying out without a case. Because I don't care much about it. Little investment, lots of fun.

As an aside, I was putting on a roof in Florida once and from my height I saw the garbage truck coming. I looked across the road and saw a guitar leaning against the garbage, about to be picked up and crushed. What would you do? Yeah, and it wasn't a bad classical guitar to drive home with.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Well, I had a Yamaha drreadnought which was far too big. I gave it away to a friend for the price of new strings.

I bought a _Parkwood by CORT - parlour size - which fits into 'fiddle storage' above front bunks.

I found that if you keep using it, the strings dont rust where you play.

Anyway, for me, the guitar is just for personal use._


----------



## Deric (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll have to forget about my 4 valve contra tuba. I spent all winter making a harness so I can strap the instrument into the dingy. Also had the bell made so it screws on and off to save space. The nice thing about the tuba is the pipe is wide enough to use as storage.

I think a Bosun whistle may make the most sense. Although a plastic uke may be okay.

Still thinking about ideas. I won't consider the Oboe. If ya want to be a good musician ya have to know your bass from your oboe.


----------



## fjonball (Jan 5, 2012)

Im thinking of getting me one of these: pbone UK :: Warwick Music Limited - Welcome


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

chrisncate said:


> What musical instruments are some of you playing on your boats?


I use a Martin LXM acoustic. It is very stable in the marine environment, even with the high levels of humidity. It is basically made of a composite (seems like Formica) and the neck is highly laminated. The thing does not move and stays in tune amazingly well for an acoustic.

While it does not sound like a D-18, OM or 000 it sounds quite decent for a little composite guitar and I played all the "baby" or small models. It's actually got some bottom end to it.. Carbon Acoustics & Rain Song make them in carbon fiber but I've yet to play one in the baby size but have played both CA and Rain Song in the D size... The baby size fits the boat very well I just wish the nut width on the neck was a bit wider.

I brought my Santa Cruz OM on the boat once, won't do that again.....

*Martin LXM*


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had a flute on both boats the first one lasted for 7 years and was still working OK but needed repadding. 

Always remember the Fenchman who built his own boat because he wanted to have a full size upright piano on board. He built the boat round the piano.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

My baby grand could replace the Saloon table as there's a U shape seating arrangement but the mast would have to go through the middle of the strings and soundboard!


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> My baby grand could replace the Saloon table as there's a U shape seating arrangement but the mast would have to go through the middle of the strings and soundboard!


Guess you need to step the mast on the cabin top, and reinforce the piano's structure to bear the compression post. I have seen a steel beam span the cabin, with supports to either side. Can you fit your piano through the companionway entrance?

Obviously I think music is just as important as sailing!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

As much as I'd like to keep a Taylor or Martin on board, I know neither would survive the temp and humidity changes on the boat. I built a slightly scaled down nylon string guitar and a rugged case just for the boat. It is all cedar with a Spanish foot but with a modern neck shape with a 12" radius. It has held up really well on the boat and does not take up too much room. Nylon strings put a lot less stress on the structure of a guitar and probably hold up better than a steel string where moisture is a factor. Having a guitar is a high priority item to me so I don't mind using some space to keep a real guitar. Those "travel" guitars that some builders make usually have very crappy tonal value.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

I lived aboard in Florida for 12 months and kept my banjo with me. It shows remarkably little effect from that time. I kept a moisture eater in the soft case with it and replaced it periodically. Still can't play it worth a sh*t, I blame the salty air for that


----------



## RyanR620 (Feb 28, 2012)

LanikaiUkes.com

cheap, and fun.

Almost like playing the uke more than my guitars now days...

Picked up one at a local music store for about 60 bucks, so if the salt air destroys it...eh...

...plus, they sound like a uke, so it's not like sounding bad that much different from normal


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I use a small electric travel guitar on board. It's survived the winter well and stays pretty much in tune, no rusting visible and the nylon strap is the only thing that suffers; i.e., mold spots here and there. 

The boat is its permanent home. I get great joy while having my weekly whisky, playing guitar along with the IPOD. 

I've thought of bringing my full sized acoustic, but have thought better of it, due to size.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

If you already play the guitar and are worried about space then a mandolin might be a good solution - same basic technique, notes just in different places. Also, a dulcimer can give you that sound in a very small package and would fit in with other instruments for jammin. My teacher has a fairly high end mandolin that has a plastic body with traditional materials every where else. 
You might find that the piccolo gets you thrown out of the anchorage as an instrument not many people like for other than Sousa marches.
You think you have it bad with a guitar on a 30 footer, how about a cello on a 28 footer!
Look for Suzuki method books for what ever instrument you take up, you will learn to read music and the basic repertoire.
John


----------



## nical (Nov 26, 2002)

Had my "Paki practice pipes" on the boat in Med Spain for about ten years. Not really a problem around those that like highland pipes. Only one other piper happened by one year, good fun doing a gig at a local pub.
To make the pipes work in that environment, I used some modern plastic reeds, a synthetic bag and reworked the drones with brass inserts. The (B Flat) chanter was plastic, but a fine bit of "Edinbrough" craftsmanship. It was important to run a little alcohol thru the bag to kill off the little beasties, but no real maintenance problems.
Was in Almerimar for awhile; would walk the seawall & belt out some tunes. Inevitably, someone would comment on it later: " Oi, ya be chokin them cats again, I hear.." Sigh.
But miss a couple of days, and it's " Oi,lazy....get back to yer pipes!"

Good clean fun!


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

nical said:


> It was important to run a little alcohol thru the bag to kill off the little beasties, but no real maintenance problems.
> Good clean fun!


Just curious, which works better, gin or rum?


----------



## SirRealism (Mar 3, 2010)

Ocarina. You can get them in plastic or ceramic.


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

SirRealism said:


> Ocarina. You can get them in plastic or ceramic.


I'd forgotten about ocarinas. Not much bigger than a harmonica, and without the reeds to stick.

I once listened to some South Americans play really nice live music on ocarinas. Nice mellow tone.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow! The way it reads, most everyone tends to go pretty light with their selection of musical instruments. Here's the rig I'll be hauling. And, it only takes up half of the quarter-berth on my Morgan 33-O.I..










Here it is loaded on my cart for transportation up the dock to a Tiki Bar in Southern Maryland.










I can play the keyboard without using the main amp using the DC/AC inverter on the boat because the keyboard only draws about 50 watts. The amp, a Bose L1 Compact, draws 150-watts, and the other equipment draws about another 100 watts. That's a lot of battery drain if you're anchored out and having a raft-up party. Lots of fun in the Tiki Bars, through.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

Gary, amazing.

Proportionally, I carried a lot last summer. In a tiny Victoria 18, which is narrow and low, we carried a weeks worth of water (and drinks), food, camping gear for Maine, tools and supplies, two inflatables (fixed keel boat), 8 ft. oars (hate using a motor), several anchors and rode (like to sleep at night), and spare sails and backups for important stuff.

Plus, a full sized dreadnought guitar. It was a bit of a pain, but worth it. I'd asked my wife to look for a travel guitar, but the sound was so crappy she couldn't resist the full size.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

I second the vote for a ukulele, I have had my Fluke, Flea onboard for over 6 years with no issues. If you play guitar, you can string it with a low G string and use guitar cords, just drop the two top strings. They are great for meeting people and everyone seems to love the funky sound. Best of all they are small, tough and only $200.00


----------



## meuritt (Aug 25, 2008)

What could be better to take aboard than one of these
q









but for a humidity friendly instrument









uilleann pipes, Irish pipes, just in time for St Patrick's Day


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I play the electric bass, guitar (electric, acoustic and electric-acoustic), some drums and keyboards. Electric instruments, for obvious reasons, are not a good idea on a sailboat. My acoustic guitars are worth too much to subject them to high moisture content. Drums? Well.... bongo drums maybe. I love jazz and blues and love the sound of a Hammond B3, but those are a bit on the heavy side, and about as large as my boat! But I do have a blues harp on board.


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

Mystic1 said:


> I play the electric bass, guitar (electric, acoustic and electric-acoustic), some drums and keyboards. Electric instruments, for obvious reasons, are not a good idea on a sailboat. My acoustic guitars are worth too much to subject them to high moisture content. Drums? Well.... bongo drums maybe. I love jazz and blues and love the sound of a Hammond B3, but those are a bit on the heavy side, and about as large as my boat! But I do have a blues harp on board.


Blues harp is good, I hope it's in the key of "sea"!


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Used to play guitar when I was younger with the missus singing & playing basic stuff on the keyboard. We recently (at Christmas actually) decided to learn new instruments to take with us when we head out on our own blue water . She's started playing the tin whistle and has been entranced by the sound of the irish pipes (from a youtube of Seamus Ennis - small world  ).

As we both like Irish music, I thought I'd pick up the fiddle. I currently sound REALLY bad playing it and wouldn't know how well it stands up to storage in the marine environment. Worst comes to worst, I'll have had fun torturing my family listening to me practice


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I've taken this with me before. Plays almost as well as my "real" horns:


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

BentSailor said:


> As we both like Irish music, I thought I'd pick up the fiddle. I currently sound REALLY bad playing it and wouldn't know how well it stands up to storage in the marine environment. Worst comes to worst, I'll have had fun torturing my family listening to me practice


Irish music is popular this time of year, mainly because of Saint Patrick's Day coming up this weekend. The Saint Paddy's parties start early, and in my case, the first one I performed was this past Saturday. The demand is extremely high for performers that can play Irish music, but the demand only last about a week, then it's back to the more traditional styles of music. This year I only have 5 Saint Paddy's parties to play, which is more than enough. By the end of the week I'll be Irished out, the green beer and corn beef & cabbage will be gone, and the tears won't be flowin' while I'm singin' Danny Boy. 

I'm fairly confident that my gear, all of which is stored in zippered, lined and insulated cases, will hold up to the salt air environment. I got to thinking hard about this a few day ago, called some of the manufacturers and they agreed. One keyboard manufacturer said that there is no reason why it shouldn't hold up. They sell keyboards all over the world, and many are sold to folks who reside and perform in extremely hot, humid locations and suffer no ill effects. I know a couple entertainers who live in Malaysia and they perform every day in open air bars--their equipment has been working just fine for years.

Now, I suspect that some hardwoods, especially things like a slap bass, most acoustic guitars, fiddles, mandolins, etc..., would be highly susceptible to a hot, moist environment. However, most of the places I sail don't fall into that category, and all of my equipment is encased in plastic housings and the printed circuit boards are all covered with a protective coating. I guess I'll find out--one way or another, come October.   

Cheers,

Gary


----------

